

Seeking: Linux Syst Admin/ Devops Syst Engineer - PowerReviews

San Francisco- Downtown- PowerReviews is a social commerce Saas company that monetizes social, turning social into sales.  Looking for an experienced Linux system administrator coder with hands-on experience supporting highly available production systems (new headcount). If interested in working with an awesome group of smart and friendly people, send us your resume http://hire.jobvite.com/j/?aj=ow31Vfwf&#38;s=AskHN
======
coffeeshake
This is a job with a flexible, smart team where you can bring your great ideas
to life in short time frames. We believe in capital "L" Lazy. Bring your
automation skills and make the computers work for you! Cheers, Jim
(PowerReviews CTO)

------
sgelam
This is an awesome place to work at. Great team! Great management! Great
product! Don't believe me? Why don't you apply for a position and come check
us out?

